# current wages and pending divorce can I do this??



## hoffmangirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok all,

First I am so happy I found this site all you guys have told me is so helpful. Well H agreed to go to mediation, he says he wants to wait a week, not sure what that is about but her are my circumstances.

I agreed to keep things status quo as long as he agreed to mediation. He could stay in the house (he is curently furloghed) through next month for eye surgery I would not break up the checking account which has 20K in it, and keep our current credit card until we go a week from now to figure all this out. Now I DONT want to wait, but he just got blindsided with this and needs some time to get over the "shock"

This could be true, however he may be buying time to wipe me out who knows. If that happens all bets are off.

So in the meantime, can I put away my weekly paycheck in another account? And if so, how much of that willl have to give him, when does it stop being ours and start being mine?

I also dont want him to postpone the mediation for this, I also dont want to risk mediation either, any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Depends on the state but if you are legally separated or have filed then yes, it would be in your best interest to start protecting your money that comes in weekly or however often you get paid.

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------

